# BFP then BFN? Chances of a false positive?



## wanderlusty

I'm currently on CD 34 and I tend to vary between 28 and 31 day cycles. This is my longest in several, several months. I don't temp or check ovulation at all and I'm NTNP with my partner but we do avoid certain things around the estimated fertile window.

Anyways... I'm late and been feeling weird lately. I woke up last night at 3:30am and had to wee so I decided to POAS then rather than when I'd wake up a few hours later. Behold, my attached image... a BFP! (It's slightly more pronounced than it seems in the picture). I just used a drug store brand.

When I woke up this morning and went again (around 6:30/7am) I used a FRER and it came back BFN. 

Is it possible it just wasn't concentrated enough in my urine the second time? Or could it be a false positive? 

I'm a little freaked out at the moment and very impatiently waiting to test again later today. Never have I felt so terrified of both being wrong - it's a BFN and I'm not pregnant - while also terrified that it is BFP and I am haha 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## wanderlusty

Tested again this afternoon (hadn’t peed since the morning test) with a clear blue with weeks indicator and it was BFN :( 

Will try again tomorrow morning but so confused!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry for the confusion I really hope u get some answers soon


----------



## Nolimitxox

Try not to use digitals. I took one when my beta came back positive and it said not pregnant but when I ripped that sucker open it was clearly a bfp. Stick to dye tests! Your first test clearly looks bfp to me.


----------



## HappiestMom

Get a pink based dye, even if it’s a Walmart cheapie cassette

Blue dyes horrid for Evaps 

Digitals usually pick up at 50+ miu and cassettes/FRER can pick up reliably at around 10miu

Early on it’s best to have atleast 4+ hours between 

When I’m testing i stop all liquids at 8pm, pee as much as I can before bed and then test first in AM as long as I wake up after about 4am that gets me good strong FMU


----------



## justonemore31

I see it but blue dye tests tend to give blue evaps so it's best to retest w a pink dye


----------

